# IronStock Sample



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is what I'v accomplished this evening, 8 built and dressed.
And yes DT, the count has not pants, I know you would have noticed 

I still have 5 more to show up, hoping Monday


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Those costumes look like they are beautiful, FE! We need individual close-up pics!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have that same count costume. It too, lacks pants.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Actually Jeff, the count just looks like he's wearing those skin tight Victorian style breeches you always see the aristocracy wearing in any film about the eighteenth century. Cool stuff, man.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Those costumes look like they are beautiful, FE! We need individual close-up pics!


You'll find photo's on my web site, though, when I get back fron IS I'll have 3-D views of all the costumes, cool Huh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I have that same count costume. It too, lacks pants.


Z, you bought an incharacter brand costume for your Haunt?
Really nice quality aren't they. Almost rental quality!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Actually Jeff, the count just looks like he's wearing those skin tight Victorian style breeches you always see the aristocracy wearing in any film about the eighteenth century. Cool stuff, man.


Just wondering how long you stared? lol
They are cool, wish you could see them in person, you would be quite amazed on how nice they are!

Glad you like them!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess the count believes that after a quick meal it is time for a quicky...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Almost DT, he just poops alot, so it's easier to clean up without the pants.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Just wondering how long you stared? lol
> They are cool, wish you could see them in person, you would be quite amazed on how nice they are!
> 
> Glad you like them!


Remember: I am a writer. It's just in my nature to notice details like that. It might one day be vital to a story I'm writing. Ya never know.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Very cool,Jeff! 

The pants-less Count appears to be eyeing your cozy-looking chair.

That rug really holds the room together.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Jeff, speaking of costumes, I need to score that captains costume for John before you leave on vacation, I have to distress it out for I S


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

and BTW the Mannequins look great along with the Costumes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and now that I know that pantless pics are acceptable on THIS FORUM...... I have a whole new batch of Bodybag pictures to post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> Hey Jeff, speaking of costumes, I need to score that captains costume for John before you leave on vacation, I have to distress it out for I S


Do you want me to ship it or did you want to pick it up?


----------

